# لغة الطيران



## mhmd fysl (13 نوفمبر 2011)

_الذي لا يعرفه الكثير أن هناك لغة خاصة بين المتعاملين في حقل الطيران وتكمن هذه اللغة في الأحرف المستخدمة ، حيث أن الأحرف لها نفس شكل الأحرف الإنكليزية لكن باختلاف النطق، وكذلك الأرقام، وهنا سأقوم بكتابة الأحرف وكيف تنطق في لغة الطيران وكذلك الأرقام_​_ 
النطق الكلمة الحرف 
ALFAH ALFA A
BRAHVOH BRAVO B
CHARLEE CHARLIE C
DELLTAH DELTA D
ECKOH ECHO E
FOKSTROT FOXTROT F
GOLF GOLF G
HOHTELL HOTEL H
INDEEAH INDIA I 
JEWLEE ET JULIETT J 
KEY LOH KILO K
LEE MAH LIMA L
MIKE MIKE M 
NO VEM BER NOVEMBER N
OSS CAH OSCAR O
PAH PAH PAPA P
KEH BECK QUEBEC Q
ROW ME OH ROMEO R
SEE AIR RAH SIERRA S
TANG GO TANGO T 
YOU NEE FORM UNIFORM U
VIK TAH VICTOR V
WISS KEY WHISKEY W
ECKS RAY X-RAY X
YANGKEY YANKEE Y
ZOOLOO ZULU Z
_​_أما بالنسبة للأرقام فهي كالتالي :_​_ 
ZE-RO 0
WUN 1
TOO 2 
TREE 3
FOW-ER 4
FIFE 5
SIX 6
SEV-EN 7
AIT 8
NIN-ER 9
DECIMAL الفاصلة 
HUNDRED مائة 
Thousand ألف 
_​_مثال على الأرقام :_​_ 
10 تنطق one zero 
75 تنطق seven five
126,0 تنطق one two six decimal zero 
_
_وهكذا .. 
_​_
_


----------



## فهد السعدون (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## mhmd fysl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_تسلم أخ فهد_


----------



## mustafatel (16 نوفمبر 2011)

THIS WEBSITE FOR THE NUMBERS AND THE ALPHABET

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO_phonetic_alphabet


----------



## mhmd fysl (23 نوفمبر 2011)

_شكراً للمشاركة_​


----------

